# Plz post pics of CHOPPER bicycles....



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Now I see some choppers here around, so I thought to start a "own Chopper bicycle topic"...

plz post some choppers!

I just found some, like this here, Judas' Chopper:









I need some inspirations for my new bike project....

thanks and merry xmas


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS (Nov 19, 2005)

Here you go Kev, these are some that I've built.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: my other one


----------



## kenneth (Dec 25, 2005)

So Low creations OCEAN BEACH San Diego CA. [attachmentid=397721]


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2005, 05:19 PM~4474326
> *Here you go Kev, these are some that I've built.
> *




MAN I sstill can't get enof of that ferrari chopper MAN!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Dec 25 2005, 03:23 PM~4480127
> *MAN I sstill can't get enof of that ferrari chopper MAN!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHLKUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2005, 12:48 AM~4482426
> *Thanks man!
> *


no prob keep representing Thee land of beavers!!! and TIM HORTONS!!!!!!


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Dec 25 2005, 11:49 PM~4482431
> *no prob keep representing Thee land of beavers!!! and TIM HORTONS!!!!!!
> *


Man, I'm having TIM HORTON withdrall's today...they only open back up @6am tomorrow :banghead:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

no way man!!!Taht sux!! where in canada r u from???


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Dec 25 2005, 11:55 PM~4482462
> *no way man!!!Taht sux!!  where in canada r u from???
> *


Eastern ontario, about 30 min from the Ont/Que. border


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2005, 12:00 AM~4482481
> *:0
> *


I think this is a cruiser not a chopper....


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 25 2005, 10:00 PM~4482481
> *:0
> *


ya it's looking more like a cruiser than a chopper...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=398872]


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 26 2005, 09:04 AM~4484611
> *[attachmentid=398872]
> *


is it a 16"???


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=398875]

[attachmentid=398878]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 08:06 AM~4484617
> *is it a 16"???
> *


 :dunno: one of our members bikes


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 26 2005, 08:08 AM~4484630
> *[attachmentid=398875]
> 
> [attachmentid=398878]
> *



that shit is tight


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 26 2005, 09:08 AM~4484630
> *[attachmentid=398875]
> 
> [attachmentid=398878]
> *


that's fucking tight homie


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

its not done too cold out


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 11:06 AM~4484617
> *is it a 16"???
> *


it's a 20" bastard haha


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

very nice bikes!!!! damn! keep em comin!!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 26 2005, 12:08 PM~4484630
> *[attachmentid=398875]
> 
> [attachmentid=398878]
> *


that's sweet man, my cousin has nirve bike like that, only without the tank


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Kev - what happened to your frist bike project? Finish that one - looked good so far. Choppers suck anyway ....  .... or just stick to your car man!


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Basti, SpokedDream is "dead"... I cut the frame and tried some new stuff on the frame..... but never finished and some things go wrong and then I stopped working on it..

dont worry - we also work on my car  ...

I know you dont like Chopper bicycles much - but I think you'll like mine


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 24 2005, 11:17 PM~4477082
> *:biggrin:  my other one
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking tight... :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

damn those choppers with car wheels are awesome,
these are some nice factory ones:


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW... that bike it Tight... HOLY THATS A NICE BIKE


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jan 9 2006, 03:39 AM~4577579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf :uh:


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

RHL,JUDAS,and CRUVIN KEV,,,,verry impresive bikes you all have.verry stylish,verry artistic designs man.and they look like a blast to ride.Keep up the great work man.
frog


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 9 2006, 04:04 PM~4580813
> *wtf :uh:
> *


id like to see you try and build one thats a lot of work there


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=417412]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=417413]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=417414]


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Jan 9 2006, 07:16 PM~4581388
> *RHL,JUDAS,and CRUVIN KEV,,,,verry impresive bikes you all have.verry stylish,verry artistic designs man.and they look like a blast to ride.Keep up the great work man.
> frog
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

this is a nirve chopper done by mr. cartoon for stussy clothing line anniversary back in 05 I think. Would anyone know what this bike would be going for$$ now a days? I dont think there where very many made.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tony O has a cool chopper bike hes busting out with


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Tony O has a cool chopper bike hes busting out with


 Nah he's gonna wait til the Paz Bros build something else to go heads up... that's the word on the street of AZ


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


> this is a nirve chopper done by mr. cartoon for stussy clothing line anniversary back in 05 I think. Would anyone know what this bike would be going for$$ now a days? I dont think there where very many made.


:dunno:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: here goes one I think qualifies built for 2009 appetite enhancement ride 
that's the only pic of it until we put it back together


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------

